# car stickers



## exracergirl (4 September 2008)

A friend has a great car sticker from the CA - I do it legally twice a week ........ or something like that. I want it and haven't managed to steal it off her - as yet - where can i get one? Am CA member but its not in their shop!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Ravenwood (5 September 2008)

Beware - I had a Felix the Fox sticker on the spare wheel cover of my car

http://www.anenglishmanscastle.com/FELIX.JPG

Whilst at the beach with my kids, I returned to find that someone had scratched "F*** off Wa*ger" on it.  I never managed to get it out   Not very pleasant, especially when you have children


----------



## seche (5 September 2008)

I darling 1st car - a D reg fiesta  was held together with the fight the ban stickers - its 1st week in London - parked down a quiet leafy street in a smarter area of SW6 had its windows smashed in - nothing nicked or grafitied...
My knackered old golf is unbranded now and the only countrified stickers ive got are my BE ones


----------



## mdcwheeler (5 September 2008)

urg it's infuriating when people behave like that! 

What about freedom of expression!?!


----------



## mrogers (5 September 2008)

my mum does custom bumper stickers so she can make one up for you if you like


----------



## blackcob (5 September 2008)

That's weird, I bought mine from the CA website - they're only available in packs of 5, but you get 5 different slogans. I love the 'I do it legally twice a week' and also the new 'Up the anti' one


----------



## peakpark (6 September 2008)

I've got Fight Prejudice - Fight the Ban on my car, and touch wood, the car hasn't been vandalised on that account. 
However, once we were driving down a dual carriageway in Hertfordshire minding our own business, when a car overtook us with the occupants leaning out of the windows yelling and shaking their fists. Presumably this was because of the car sticker, as I don't think we were driving dangerously or anything.

There was an unpleasant occasion a few years ago which got in the papers when some people (including an elderly woman)driving in Wimbledon with CA stickers on their car, were dragged out and beaten up.
The perpetrators were caught, but I don't know if they were convicted.


----------



## GinaB (6 September 2008)

http://www.shop.edirectory.co.uk/pr...de+alliance+car+stickers+set+five/pid/7886550

Currently, these are the only ones the CA are selling


----------



## Solstar (7 September 2008)

fingers crossed, iv had the 'keep ypur bull**** in westminster, and we'll keep ours in the countryside' on my car for 3 years so far, and iv not had any badness yet- but the most towny/city place i go to in it is my local town!


----------



## combat_claire (8 September 2008)

I've got the Bullshit one in my car too, my clients invariably comment on it when they see me pull up for the first time. But then again they are mainly farmers and country folk...

We weren't selling the 'Legally Twice a Week' ones on the CA stand at Burghley so I guess they are sold out...


----------

